

PressureNET - cryptoz
http://pressurenet.io/

======
edwhitesell
Could you list the reasons for the app permissions you requires on the device?
I see no need for you to access to the list of accounts on my device.

Also, I think it would be good to have an official "data policy". Sure, you're
planning to make data available via S3, but does that only consist of
barometer, location and timestamp?

~~~
cryptoz
Thanks for the feedback! We do not need any account list, that's ridiculous.
You can see our source code, here's the file that lists the actual permissions
we request:
[https://github.com/Cbsoftware/pressureNET/blob/master/Androi...](https://github.com/Cbsoftware/pressureNET/blob/master/AndroidManifest.xml)

You'll see the list includes READ_GSERVICES, which is for Google Maps. See
here:
[https://developers.google.com/maps/documentation/android/sta...](https://developers.google.com/maps/documentation/android/start#specify_app_settings_in_the_application_manifest)

Thanks for the note about the data policy, we'll get that online.

